# Camping in the Rain



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oboy going camping in about a week,Long Range Forcast is calling for Rain.Went got a Canopy deal and couple Tarps for my Cook Tent.

Not going to fool with Camp fire so not taking Chainsaw but taking my Buddy Heater,got a Light for inside the Tent.

Got Muzzleloader set up to shoot 300 yards.Probably will never shoot that far but its suppose to be set up for it.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You get or have rain gear to hunt in?

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> You get or have rain gear to hunt in?
> 
> Al


I have a Poncho.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds like you are ready. I bought a canopy from Sam's, the type that you use for equipment to use at a flea market last weekend. It is a 10'-8"X20' white in color with wind tension rods. Has walls and ends and it rained pretty much each day for 3 or 4 days and not a drop and good in the wind and has windows. 239.00 complete. Would work wonderful to hunt in. Big enough for small kitchen area and bunk or two. Thumbs up on it.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

You have rain? I'm jealous. If you get too much, send some to southern Minnesota. We need lots of it. Maybe we'll get lots of snow this winter. I can dream.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> You have rain? I'm jealous. If you get too much, send some to southern Minnesota. We need lots of it. Maybe we'll get lots of snow this winter. I can dream.


Yelp been finally getting rain and people think I'm crazy for wanting Snow but it's great for restoring water for Wells and such.

I'm sure you are but I'll ask,Did you get hit hard with EHD in your Deer Herd we did? Lost thousands,plus found CWD in our state :Bawling:

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't think I'll use the same Site I did last year,has Fire Pit and Picnic Table.I have no use for either plus it's a pain getting in and out of.

Here is where I'm going

http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/5202map.pdf

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Yelp been finally getting rain and people think I'm crazy for wanting Snow but it's great for restoring water for Wells and such.
> 
> I'm sure you are but I'll ask,Did you get hit hard with EHD in your Deer Herd we did? Lost thousands,plus found CWD in our state :Bawling:
> 
> big rockpile



Says here, no confirmed cases in MO??

EHD in Missouri



Tim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tarbe said:


> Says here, no confirmed cases in MO??
> 
> EHD in Missouri
> 
> ...


Well this tells just part of it,lots haven't been reported.People are finding Dead Deer everywhere.



Hemorrhagic Disease | Missouri Department of Conservation

big rockpile


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Put a piece of duct tape over your barrel. Will save you alot of headache if you end up hunting in the rain.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope you have fun. Living here in the PNW, we regularly find ourselves camping in the rain!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Well this tells just part of it,lots haven't been reported.People are finding Dead Deer everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how they could say no reported cases....given what was in that article you posted?

Let me know if you see any carcasses in Caney. I was going to be on my place Sunday (on the way back from a wedding in WI) but now it looks like I won't have time. May go up the week after next.


Tim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lorichristie said:


> I hope you have fun. Living here in the PNW, we regularly find ourselves camping in the rain!


About 20 years ago we was in a Tent most the year,got to where we just sat out in the rain or snow like any other day.It was really fun,had a House about 10 miles away but Tent was our Home.

Today I was setting up our Tent I foregot how hard it was.

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Well when I married DH 8 years ago, my tent camping days were over, now it is the boat with cuddy cabin, camper, or travel trailer. I miss tent camping, but I enjoy just getting out there to hike, ride on the back of DH's motorcycle, or relax and read (while the rain pours...).

Man, I'd probably scratch my head if I had to set up a tent right now...


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> Well when I married DH 8 years ago, my tent camping days were over, now it is the boat with cuddy cabin, camper, or travel trailer. I miss tent camping, but I enjoy just getting out there to hike, ride on the back of DH's motorcycle, or relax and read (while the rain pours...).
> 
> Man, I'd probably scratch my head if I had to set up a tent right now...


HEY......Sorry for getting off topic a little, but, didn't I see some time back where you all were rebuilding a cuddy cabin boat, or maybe it was someone else ?? Think I lost track when ya;ll had it ready for a test drive !!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That be our old 1973 Glasply, 21' w/cuddy cabin. She isn't fancy, it DH has her running like a top. We've done a lot of crabbing and fishing... Yes, overnight camping a few nights too. Currently she sits on her trailer, but we will be launching her probably tomorrow. Rains are expected Sat, so we hope to get an overnight in prior.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sounds fun. Be safe. Eat lots.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> I have a Poncho.
> 
> big rockpile


Get it @ Zamzow ???:bouncy:
Good luck on the hunt Rock..Whut kind of muzzy loader?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you hunting in zone 2 or 3? Looks like those are the two open for public hunting.


----------

